
Technology Boom Allows the Wizards of Silicon Valley Unusual Freedom - pallian
http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB907021501829664000
======
foxly
Please stop posting paywalled articles on Hacker News.

~~~
rashkov
You might notice that there is a "web" link next to the comments link. Click
that to get around the paywall. You might also look at the HN rules which
specifically discuss this issue

------
nostrademons
Needs a [1998] in the title.

~~~
rashkov
Oh man, that explains a bit. Unfortunately it explains how someone who I
thought to be at least 50 yrs. old is (was) making that kind of money today
(actually 1998), and could find a new job within a day. No doubt there are
people doing exactly this, but not too commonly.

